# my little guys are 8 weeks old already



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Hey everybody,

Here are some pics of my little guys, they just turned 8 weeks old. I will be picking the ones I will not be keeping very shortly so if anyone is interested please let me know.* *I also have around 20 females like the ones in the last pic.*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You are so lucky you have the space and supply access to breed them. They are Beatiful.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

They're gorgeous. ..... Btw, are they 4-8 ray CT?


----------



## DBDXDragon (Aug 25, 2012)

Dude u could develop ur own line of HalfSuns


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Ohh they're so beautiful! I absolutely love their tails, so distinct! Congratulations!!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh WOW they are beautiful! I would love one! Please let me know when you will be selling some.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

They are so pretty!!! I want one! xD 
Too bad I probably don't have enough space Dx


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

love the lines on #1 and #8


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

I would be interested in one of the females with a red/blue tail.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Had me glanced for a sec and thought they where SunTails but then I red how young they are. Great job!!!


----------



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

At what age would you know if they will be sun tails??


----------

